# Narrative Statements



## JKL (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello, i'm a 2011 reject, but a 2012 hopeful  

Have you gotten accepted or advanced to the interview stage of your application to any MFA program in film production?

Then,
1) What was your narrative statement about

2) Why do you think your narrative statement was good or worthy enough

and 

3) Do you have any personal tips? 

Finally,
4) Would you be willing to post your essays? At least PM me? 

Thanks a million!

I promise to pass on the love for the future applicants if I get in this year.


----------



## Dafness (Jul 22, 2011)

i'd be willing to talk to you about my personal statement. but maybe not on a public forum. not really sure how to send you a private message on this site.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jul 22, 2011)

What schools are you applying to?


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Dafness, just click on the person's name you want to send the message to and scroll down and click on 'Invite to a private topic'. 

Like JKL, I'm a 2011 reject and plan on applying again for 2012. I think my personal statement wasn't strong as it could have been (and may have been my demise). 

I would also appreciate any tips anyone might have


----------



## Mike_V (Jul 23, 2011)

it's kinda hard how I really wrote my statement, but mostly it was as blunt and honest as I could. I remembered that I wrote purely about what truley got me into film and my effort to self educate myself without needing someone to go and teach me. But yeah. It is about as honest as I could get.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jul 23, 2011)

Well they are looking for your voice in your writing, so I would suggest to just write it in your own unique style.  Don't put too much thought into how they will perceive your writing, just use your own voice and tell your story, that is all they seem to be looking for.


----------



## JKL (Jul 24, 2011)

@RobbieBlock

I plan to apply to a lot (albeit a familiar list) of schools: AFI, UCLA, USC, NYU, LMU, Columbia, Chapman, FSU, NYU-Asia.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Jul 25, 2011)

@ Dang Man! and RobbieBlock

I'm thinking a lot about the style I should write it in. I do think that's a huge part of it. You have to keep the reader interested. 

Thanks. You just confirmed what I kinda already knew

I just really wanna get this right this time.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks! Good luck to you, too!


----------

